# Pill Bottle For My Dad



## Latheman (Jan 2, 2016)

My Dad had his container for his medication taken from him by TSA people at the airport a few years ago so I made him a new one for Christmas. It's made from 304 ss. If anyone is interested in specs message me and I will tell ya what I did.


----------



## Latheman (Jan 2, 2016)

It is 100% waterproof.


----------



## great white (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you mean they took his pill container?

Why the heck would they seize a pill container?



Nice looking little bottle though. I could probably do with one for myself. 

(starts thinking about scraps out in the shop)


----------



## kvt (Jan 2, 2016)

now big is that.   Looks nice.


----------



## Latheman (Jan 2, 2016)

It's two inches long by .875 diam

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Jan 2, 2016)

That should hold a day or two of pills,


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 2, 2016)

I wonder if that container would hold diabetic test strips.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine are about 1-1/8" long, so they would fit. Of course, you could make it whatever size you need.

But one days worth of my pills would probably overflow.


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2016)

That is a handsome and sturdy container. Well done.
-brino


----------

